# Thomas Russell pocket watch serials?



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Is there a book or website, with serial numbers for Thomas Russell Pocket Watches


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

This site may be useful to your research.

https://mb.nawcc.org/search/1795188/?q=thomas+russell+pocket+watch&t=post&o=relevance


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks will go through it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@stdape I looked into this a few years ago and as far as I could ascertain there are no serial number records for Thos. Russell. If the watch has a silver or gold case you should be able to get pretty close with a date from the hallmarks.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

This one has a Star Dennison Case its 9ct filled. I do not know when Dennison started making these Star cases.

I need more research, but been suffering badly with Sinus Headaches this week. This one i am very pleased with, bought as spares and repairs, and in brilliant condition, like new. Looks like been wound too much, and will sort when above mentioned eases off. I have just obtained another, this one being the hunter version. I like the Thomas Russell Watches, well made just a shame on no real info. Might collect them, not the most expensive, but suits me as low income.


----------



## Guest (5 mo ago)

I have an old , about 1850, Russell & Son pocket watch . I was told it was a British Rail watch that was my Great Grandfathers or even his fathers. The serial number is 27382. I would like to know when it was built, sold and who bought it. It is still in working order with a perfect face. It also has a 9ct 14" chain with a yellow jelly stone. If I can any information about the watch I would excited to get it.


----------

